# June 2009 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 8, 2009)

Arch has been having to deal with a few pressing matters so far this month, so at his request, here is the June PotM Nomination thread.

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of June 2009 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! ;-)


----------



## polymoog (Jun 11, 2009)

Ethereal by Squirl033 :


----------



## polymoog (Jun 11, 2009)

Butterflies by lauravink - don't forget to click on the yellow bar to see it in full size :


----------



## Overread (Jun 14, 2009)

Little Fawn by Laika
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/168184-little-fawn.html


----------



## sayhitokatie (Jun 16, 2009)

Misty by G. Ike


----------



## Battou (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-i-cant-believe-i-got-my-buddy-pose-shot.html - by tharmsen


----------



## NielsGade (Jun 22, 2009)

I nominate this


----------



## polymoog (Jun 22, 2009)

Great pic Aleksandras, but you can't nominate yourself!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 22, 2009)

Polymoog is right Aleksandras. Please check the rules above. You may as well remove the image, as it will not be included in the poll at the end of the month.


----------



## daniellavaleria (Jun 23, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Ethereal by Squirl033 :


 
this is breathtaking.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 24, 2009)

Superman Celebration 2009 Costume Contest
by ClarkKent


----------



## Marissa Foto (Jun 25, 2009)

Natalie, photographed by MyaLover


----------



## pez (Jun 29, 2009)

Windy Path, by Dmitri


----------



## epitonic (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## epitonic (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## epitonic (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Antarctican (Jul 5, 2009)

^^^ Epitonic, you're supposed to include the name of the poster of the picture(s)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 5, 2009)

Epitonic, as these images are your own and have never been presented for viewing on TPF previously, they do not qualify for PoTM. Please read the rules above.


----------

